# does anyone know me?



## chloe91 (27 December 2010)

I sold Bobby in the summer to a lovely family and really would like to know how he's doing but unfortunately have lost new owners contact details when my phone broke so if anyone knows him or thinks they do please get in touch

He's a chestnut with flaxen mane and tail, registered Welsh sec C gelding, passport name stormydown stepon, he should be around 2 yrs old now coming up to 3. 

http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h322/chloe207/SP_A0045.jpg?t=1293490944

http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h322/chloe207/Bob.jpg?t=1293491047

http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h322/chloe207/SP_A0014.jpg?t=1293490944

http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h322/chloe207/SP_A0034.jpg?t=1293490944


----------



## LaurenM (30 December 2010)

What area is he believed to be in/near?


----------



## Cuffey (31 December 2010)

Try the Trace on Horse Gossip Forum and Tracing Equines website include rough location if you know


----------



## EmmaBobby (1 April 2011)

Hi Chloe, i purchased Bobby from you in the summer i have added you on here, have a few pic's of him up he's doing really well, Talk to you soon.


----------



## joy (1 April 2011)

EmmaBobby said:



			Hi Chloe, i purchased Bobby from you in the summer i have added you on here, have a few pic's of him up he's doing really well, Talk to you soon.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one.


----------

